# 3DS sections are getting out of hand with spam, arguments, off-topic posts, and unrealistic requests



## daxtsu (Oct 15, 2015)

It's great that homebrew has become a lot more accessible in the past weeks with the releases of Ironhax, Browserhax, Themehax, etc., but it's also brought a lot of off-topic spam and arguments with it, and it's got to stop. I think this thread by @GeekyGuy should be brought up again:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/a-reminder-about-respect.299756/

I'm not asking for anything specific from the staff here; I want to remind people that there are human beings behind the screennames that you're writing to, and that if there's a problem with something they've said, such as if it's been answered a million times already, kindly redirect them to a noob paradise or homebrew requests thread, or report the thread so it can be locked.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

There certainly needs to be a major spam cleanup.
I've also noticed recently that mods have been cracking down heavily. I've noticed that a lot more people than usual are being suspended, too.

What the hell is going on?!


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 23, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> There certainly needs to be a major spam cleanup.
> I've also noticed recently that mods have been cracking down heavily. I've noticed that a lot more people than usual are being suspended, too.
> 
> What the hell is going on?!


It's the apocalypse! 
But speaking on a more serious note, yes, the 3DS section is like the EoF now.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 23, 2015)

You can't swing a dead cat without hitting some crap thread. It's become serious mess that not only needs cleaning, but serious monitoring. Honestly it would be nice it brought back the section dedicated Moderators, like they had in the past instead of just Global Mods. Not to imply the GM's aren't doing a great job, but it's got to be stressful having such a small group oversee so much. A dedicated Mod would take some of the load of them.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> You can't swing a dead cat without hitting some crap thread. It's become serious mess that not only needs cleaning, but serious monitoring. Honestly it would be nice it brought back the section dedicated Moderators, like they had in the past instead of just Global Mods.


Yeah, where did that disappear to?


----------



## Etheboss (Oct 23, 2015)

I would like to add, this is happening in the wii / wii u section too in my opinion... This is something that the staff needs to address.
It would not hurt them to audit themselves sometimes to see if they are still on the right track (what and what not they want with the forum)..
I mean this in a positive way soo please don't let the hammer fall on me .. 
This is just how good running companies work...sometimes you need to reflect to improve..


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 23, 2015)

Perhaps there should be something where a moderator would need to approve a thread before it is made. 
We would need more moderators, though(*cough*Voxel Studios!!*cough*).


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Perhaps there should be something where a moderator would need to approve a thread before it is made. We would need more moderators, though(*cough*Voxel Studios!!*cough*).


Awww, shucks! 

I would be a very dedicated mod. They *should* hire more people in my opinion because I can see this forum struggling for the number of mods to keep this site healthy.
However, not too many because of power abuse!

I would be really up for the job because not only do I make a good job of differenciating between
right and wrong, but I am always on here every day for around 3-5 hours, lol! 

A lot of my friends should get the job, as well! I'm talking about people like @Jwiz33 , who are also sensible enough to keep the site warm, too.
.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 23, 2015)

If people are spamming and derailing topics all over that place obviously that will lead to more suspensions etc. The best thing you can do when you see that sort of thing is not reply to it and just report the offending posts in question. The worst thing you can do is reply to the spam/trolling and escalate it further and add to the problem. Regarding the possibility of new mods we always have our ear to the ground concerning that sort of thing and if someone shows consistent loyalty over the course of many years to the forum we may consider making them part of the team. If you joined in June of this year I wouldn't get your hopes up about being nominated as mod any time soon, there is a 0% chance of that happening. And I am not saying that to be mean, I am just saying that so people don't get their hopes up unnecessarily.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> If people are spamming and derailing topics all over that place obviously that will lead to more suspensions etc. The best thing you can do when you see that sort of thing is not reply to it and just report the offending posts in question. The worst thing you can do is reply to the spam/trolling and escalate it further and add to the problem. Regarding the possibility of new mods we always have our ear to the ground concerning that sort of thing and if someone shows consistent loyalty over the course of many years to the forum we may consider making them part of the team. If you joined in June of this year I wouldn't get your hopes up about being nominated as mod any time soon, there is a 0% chance of that happening. And I am not saying that to be mean, I am just saying that so people don't get their hopes up unnecessarily.


Nominate @Jwiz33, lol!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 23, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Nominate @Jwiz33, lol!


By the way people who appear to be desperate to be mods are struck off the list forever.

Especially if they are in groups.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> By the way people who appear to be desperate to be mods are struck off the list forever.
> 
> Especially if they are in groups.


Rage.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@p1ngpong
Wait, You have a list?!?!


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm good at reporting bullshit threads multiple times until they get cleaned. do I do it properly?


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 23, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Nominate @Jwiz33, lol!


No, please, just no. 
I honestly would be a very bad mod, I would just ban people who annoy me, lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

Whoops! It's that time of the day, I guess! Sry >_<


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 23, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> By the way people who appear to be desperate to be mods are struck off the list forever.
> 
> Especially if they are in groups.


If you ever happen to make me a moderator, please don't. I know it may be some people's dream *cough*Voxel Studios*cough*, but I would probably end up ruining GBATemp by accident, then the world would hate me.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> If you ever happen to make me a moderator, please don't. I know it may be some people's dream *cough*Voxel Studios*cough*, but I would probably end up ruining GBATemp by accident, then the world would hate me.


@Jwiz33 Did you just report my post for spam? or was it someone else?


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 23, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> @Jwiz33 Did you just report my post for spam? or was it someone else?


I didn't.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> I didn't.


Must be automatically reported to mods, then.


----------



## Seita (Oct 23, 2015)

What's worse is that things go beyond discussion to personal things.
I also think that the search bar is not very effective. Maybe that encourages noobs to be lazy and start whole threads about already answered questions.


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 15, 2015)

It's great that homebrew has become a lot more accessible in the past weeks with the releases of Ironhax, Browserhax, Themehax, etc., but it's also brought a lot of off-topic spam and arguments with it, and it's got to stop. I think this thread by @GeekyGuy should be brought up again:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/a-reminder-about-respect.299756/

I'm not asking for anything specific from the staff here; I want to remind people that there are human beings behind the screennames that you're writing to, and that if there's a problem with something they've said, such as if it's been answered a million times already, kindly redirect them to a noob paradise or homebrew requests thread, or report the thread so it can be locked.


----------



## Phanton (Oct 23, 2015)

It just needs more attention from the mods really. "what would your stripper's name be?" "Comment if...? " or let's play some silly posting game is shitting all the place, if the mods can censor particular words in people posts the surely can just suspend all those muppets.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

Seita said:


> What's worse is that things go beyond discussion to personal things.
> I also think that the search bar is not very effective. Maybe that encourages noobs to be lazy and start whole threads about already answered questions.


I find that the search bar tends to give me a bunch of junk unrelated to what I'm searching for.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 23, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I'm good at reporting bullshit threads multiple times until they get cleaned. do I do it properly?


Generally just reporting one post/thread just once is enough. When someone makes a report it basically becomes a mini thread in the reports section and at times staff might need to discuss how to deal with a report between themselves. So that is why some reports may not be dealt with quickly, if you are reporting the same thing multiple times for the same reason you are just cluttering up the report section for no reason.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 23, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> Generally just reporting one post/thread just once is enough. When someone makes a report it basically becomes a mini thread in the reports section and at times staff might need to discuss how to deal with a report between themselves. So that is why some reports may not be dealt with quickly, if you are reporting the same thing multiple times for the same reason you are just cluttering up the report section for no reason.


oh, it didn't know that. I thought it was just sending an alert to moderators.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 23, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> If you ever happen to make me a moderator, please don't. I know it may be some people's dream *cough*Voxel Studios*cough*, but I would probably end up ruining GBATemp by accident, then the world would hate me.



We don't just randomly make someone a mod out of the blue without prior warning, it is a very carefully considered and serious process. The staff as a group will decide on some names for suitable candidates and once we are in general agreement either one of the admins or supervisors will contact the people and ask them if they actually want to be mods (we have actually been turned down by people in the past). Then when we have a definitive list of people who have accepted we will double check that nobody has any serious reservations about the candidates and only then will we promote those people.

Anyway my advice to any wanabes out there is think carefully about what you wish for. Being a mod is no easy task and when you are one your relationship with the community will change completely. You may have to mod and suspend your friends and you will be open to massive scrutiny and criticism. Not that it isn't rewarding, there are a lot of positives and a lot of satisfaction to be had as staff but it is a serious thing and that is why you see so few people being promoted. It would be unfair for us to throw someone into the role as a mod if they aren't ready and mature enough to handle it, if they aren't ready to handle it their place in the forum would be ruined forever.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> We don't just randomly make someone a mod out of the blue without prior warning, it is a very carefully considered and serious process. The staff as a group will decide on some names for suitable candidates and once we are in general agreement either one of the admins or supervisors will contact the people and ask them if they actually want to be mods (we have actually been turned down by people in the past). Then when we have a definitive list of people who have accepted we will double check that nobody has any serious reservations about the candidates and only then will we promote those people.
> 
> Anyway my advice to any wanabes out there is think carefully about what you wish for. Being a mod is no easy task and when you are one your relationship with the community will change completely. You may have to mod and suspend your friends and you will be open to massive scrutiny and criticism. Not that it isn't rewarding, there are a lot of positives and a lot of satisfaction to be had as staff but it is a serious thing and that is why you see so few people being promoted. It would be unfair for us to throw someone into the role as a mod if they aren't ready and mature enough to handle it, if they aren't ready to handle it their place in the forum would be ruined forever.


What about the role of Contributor? What's the differences between one of them, and a mod? What priveliges do you get?


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 23, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> What about the role of Contributor? What's the differences between one of them, and a mod? What priveliges do you get?



Contributors and reporters just deal with writing news and reviews, which is an entirely different and equally important role especially these days when GBAtemp is becoming more legit and has even been accepted into review aggregate sites like opencritic and regularly receives official review codes from multiple game developers and publishers.


----------



## Minox (Oct 23, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> @Jwiz33 Did you just report my post for spam? or was it someone else?


It was removed for being offtopic. Not only was it offtopic, but it was offtopic in a topic made with the intent of trying to reduce offtopic posts that frequently derail threads. Surely you didn't expect it to remain?

If you want to have person conversations you're free to have them in topics dedicated for such or in *P*ersonal *M*essages.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

Minox said:


> It was removed for being offtopic. Not only was it offtopic, but it was offtopic in a topic made with the intent of trying to reduce offtopic posts that frequently derail threads. Surely you didn't expect it to remain?
> 
> If you want to have person conversations you're free to have them in topics dedicated for such or in *P*ersonal *M*essages.


No comment...
By the way, welcome back!


----------



## Minox (Oct 23, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> No comment...


If you have nothing to say then don't click that reply button. No one is forcing you to reply.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

Minox said:


> If you have nothing to say then don't click that reply button. No one is forcing you to reply.


Well, sorry... I do, however, feel a bit forced by you at the moment.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 23, 2015)

Phanton said:


> It just needs more attention from the mods really. "what would your stripper's name be?" "Comment if...? " or let's play some silly posting game is shitting all the place, if the mods can censor particular words in people posts the surely can just suspend all those muppets.


The EoF is the section for those sort of threads, genius. Stop going to EoF and derailing threads with 'this thread is offtopic' where do you think the topic comes from. Jesus, that's some next level stupid.


----------



## Phanton (Oct 23, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> The EoF is the section for those sort of threads, genius. Stop going to EoF and derailing threads with 'this thread is offtopic' where do you think the topic comes from. Jesus, that's some next level stupid.


To be fair I was on the new post section, not a specific section and got my shit messed up


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 23, 2015)

Phanton said:


> To be fair I was on the new post section, not a specific section and got my shit messed up


----------



## Pluupy (Oct 25, 2015)

Maybe stickies aren't obvious enough? I know this sounds stupid, but we could possibly be dealing with the some stupid people here so I believe sticky topics would be more conspicuous. Some forums give stickies a different table cell background color. It's ugly in terms of the forum aesthetics, but at least people notice it.

3DS Noob paradise should be where the "I don't know x and honestly i'm too afraid to ask" posts go.

Everything else, the troll posts and pooposting, those should be moderated.






*Edit*: woops I didn't realize each 3ds board didn't have as much lovely stickies and detail as the Flashcard board.


----------



## Issac (Oct 25, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> By the way people who appear to be desperate to be mods are struck off the list forever.


Oh so THAT'S why I never became a mod!

Haha ; )


----------



## Rizzorules (Oct 25, 2015)

Daxtsu dont forget suggestions


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 27, 2015)

Rizzorules said:


> Daxtsu dont forget suggestions



I just do what I can to help new people out, without the sass. I just wish others would do the same, without the spam and rudeness. That's all. 

This thread has probably run its course, and @p1ngpong's new thread sums up the situation nicely, I think.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/myths-respecting-staff-and-respectable-forum-conduct.400986/


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 27, 2015)

daxtsu said:


> I just do what I can to help new people out, without the sass. I just wish others would do the same, without the spam and rudeness. That's all.
> 
> This thread has probably run its course, and @p1ngpong's new thread sums up the situation nicely, I think.
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/myths-respecting-staff-and-respectable-forum-conduct.400986/



Thanks I will close this thread too.


----------

